# My new tat



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

Howdy 

Just thought I would share!! 

Bex


----------



## instar (Mar 23, 2005)

oooh! share more please! :twisted: ....Nice Tatt!


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

lol
Yeah, I would post pics of Lukes new one too, but it's still got some work to be done, so he won't let me 
But yeah, thought that dragon looked pretty cool on a post card 7yrs ago and finally tracked it down on the net!! Got it done 3 days later!! hehehe


----------



## OuZo (Mar 23, 2005)

yay bex it's sooooo cool! i think i've finally decided on mine too lol. i'll call ya tonight if i dont get home too late


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

YAY YAY YAY!!
Do you want me to call them today and see if we can book in for Friday????!!!!
OMG I am sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## nigmax (Mar 23, 2005)

Whos doing the work Bek?


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

I got to a place called Smart Arts Tattooing in Pascoe Vale Sth
They're fantastic
I have another tat that I wanna get (hopefully this Fri) on my leg/ankle of a unicorn, and it looks like Zo might be comin w/ me and gettin hers!! Though I haven't heard the final decision on what yet!!


----------



## nigmax (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, its nice looking work good fine lines and nice colour work.


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah - if you saw the pic that I took in (was a really tiny one that you couldn't blow up, so you couldn't see the detail AT ALL), you would be amazed that Allan came out with this. As for the colours, I told him that I wanted white and blues and he made the rest up himself. A spot on job - and a very professional guy. Has hundreds of awards in realism as well - so everything is a perfect as possible 
I am absolutely thrilled with this one


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2005)

nice work....might have to book myself in


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the blue in it! Another tatt is something else on my banned list though unfortunately :lol: Hehehehe I need a friend for my fishy :lol:


----------



## instar (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I will put up the pic that he worked off!! (Printed in black and white and all blurry!!)


----------



## womas4me (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont think there are any xcuses for tatooists that cant do fine lines any more. Tatoo's have come a long way now.


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

Here tis






Now to show how crappy the print out was, I didn't even know that the dragons had whiskers/a mo!! lol

But I still love it


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 23, 2005)

hummm..nice...and the tats not bad either..


----------



## Stevo (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice tatt bex , i cant believe you were scared of a python biting you and not of getting a tatt that size


----------



## skunk (Mar 23, 2005)

*wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

hey bex !! thats an awesom tat !!! damn that dude done a hella good job hey.

will have to check his joint out once i have decided on wat i want & where lol !

wat are his prices like ?


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

$110/hr inc GST

LOL stevo!! My first tat is bigger!! But snakies teethies are scrary!! lol


----------



## Bryony (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

hooray!
i am getting my next 3 this weekend!


they are BIT addictive


----------



## earthmother (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Hello Pumpkins!

Mwaaaaah to Bry my darlin'.

Beknluke, it's beautiful work.
I wanted one but I'm way to old and not 'allowed' pffft, and I come from the days when only truckies and sailors had them lol.

But I love the fine work and colour, They're very different from ones my Dad had that he did with Indian ink and a pin in Changi War Camp.
Very pretty.


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Hey em 

Yeah, times have changed in the tattooing industry  But you're NEVER too old!!
My step dad is from Chile and regularly refers to me as a 'toilet wall'!! In his words, "the only ppl who have tattoos are bikers, sailors and whores".... 
LOL
But I've become quite good at not listening to him  hehehe


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

I'm a biker and a whore...guess what I have Tats....looking to get half my back finished..


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Nice tat Bec. I'm a bit like EM, raised in the same era. I like the look of tats, but my pain threshold is not too good at all. I'm a big whoos! LOL! Pain just sends my BP up really high. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## ether (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

I have no idea about tats...How long would i take to do a tat of that size?

Cheers Alex


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

hmmm probley about 1 or 2 hours ether 

and bex i was gonna get the exact same tattoo for my 16th i ound hte pic on the net and really liked it i ended up changin my mind lucky i did other wise we would be twinsys lol cause i was gunna get it in the same spot 

i allready know what my next 2 are one is a howling wolf on my left sholder and the other is a secret


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Its probably something to do with PRC I reckon Jimmy. LOL


----------



## nigmax (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: My new tat*



womas4me said:


> I dont think there are any xcuses for tatooists that cant do fine lines any more. Tatoo's have come a long way now.



So true but there is still so much outhouse work being done its not funny.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*

well yea has sumthing to do with her i guess 

damn u and ur excelent guessing skills RR


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*

It took just over and hour and a half straight (no breaks). Well worth it though!!!
LOL - that's funny Jimmy!! Twins! Ha!! I found this one on a post card back when I was 15!!
And RR - apparently women handle tats really well due to our built-in semi-immunity to pain (thanx for being programmed for childbirth). Boys are the sooks  hehehehe
Love tats


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*

lol yep well i got my 2 geckos on my back with out a break lol that took bout the same time 
im not a sook ha ha ha 

mine arnt as high as ur dragon bex what was the pain factor like on the back of ur neck
thinking about getting such is life tattooed on the back of my neck


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*



> the only ppl who have tattoos are bikers, sailors and whores"....



Are you the biker or the sailor?? lol  

Great Tatt by the way.. My next tat will be of a big dragon. I want to get my arm done taking the pic over my shoulder and back. Can't wait...


----------



## hugsta (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*

Love your tat Bex, awesome. I am trying to get a traditional maori one over my shoulder and down my arm, but the guy is rheavily booked and going back to NZ soon. I love the traditional stuff aspecially as he does them one off for each person.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*

Nah, I'm a real sook! Pain just freaks me out. BP and all that stuff! Just a big whoos. Child birth really hurts too! Don't care what any woman says! The last one was 32 yrs ago, and can still remember the pain. Grrrr!! Bet men are glad they don't have to do the childbirth thing! LOL!


----------



## farmdog (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: My new tat*



> Bet men are glad they don't have to do the childbirth


not wrong their 


Hey Miss Bexs great tattoo there keeping with the reptile theme.


----------



## womas4me (Mar 23, 2005)

Even tat prices seem to have succumed to inflation. Costs now are large compared to only a few years ago.
This was $80, 1 3/4 hours it took.


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 23, 2005)

can i come i need too? get my tattoo as well


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*



beknluke said:


> My step dad is from Chile and regularly refers to me as a 'toilet wall'!! In his words, "the only ppl who have tattoos are bikers, sailors and whores"....



People can have far more class sporting tatts than others without them who seem to like shootiung their mouths off! How friggin rude of him! :evil:


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

hey moose fishy fishy


----------



## Ricko (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

nice one womas, i actually have a voucher for $150 sitting in the cupboard and think im gonna get my third one done very soon.


----------



## indicus (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

"As beknluke's pic first started to appear on my computer screen, i thought i was looking at some cuties back and then as more started to appear then i started to think, man now that's a ghetto booty, but finally the rest appered and i got it....dur. Oh yeah i did like the tat"


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Yeah nice work there!!!


----------



## beknluke (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*



moosenoose said:


> beknluke said:
> 
> 
> > My step dad is from Chile and regularly refers to me as a 'toilet wall'!! In his words, "the only ppl who have tattoos are bikers, sailors and whores"....
> ...



lol Moosey - if you knew my step dad, you'd understand!! lol!! He doesn't say it in a nasty way, it's more like a joke. ie, quotes rocly and bullwinkle all the time and says "you remind me of a fire drill in school - no class" and then he laughs like a chipmonk!! LOL

Thanx for all of the compliments guys - like I said, I am very happy with this one!!



> can i come i need too? get my tattoo as well



Of course Westy!! 



> I am trying to get a traditional maori one over my shoulder and down my arm, but the guy is rheavily booked and going back to NZ soon. I love the traditional stuff aspecially as he does them one off for each person.



Huggles, that sounds UNREAL!! Get it get it get it!!!!!!



> Quote:
> 
> the only ppl who have tattoos are bikers, sailors and whores"....
> 
> Are you the biker or the sailor?? lol



lol, now I would say none of the above, but Luke may beg to differ!! :twisted: 



> mine arnt as high as ur dragon bex what was the pain factor like on the back of ur neck
> thinking about getting such is life tattooed on the back of my neck



Jimmy hun, it hurt, I won't lie, but not as much as my lower back. Apparently the further out from your spine it goes, the more painful, and my other is fairly wide.... But at least I didn't cry with this one!! Yay!! I'm tough!! lol 
In all though, I don't think that upper back/neck is too bade. Mind you, the neck did hurt the most out of the whole tat....

Here's my other one 







Plz excuse the flub!!!!!! LOL

Bex


----------



## trader (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Great looking tattoo Bex! Thanx for sharing!  

Earthmother and rodentrancher...I have always been petrified of having a tattoo done, then just after turning 48 I flet so much braver and had my 1st one done, :wink: love to have another....Mine is a Gecko, which Daavid uses as his avatar :wink: It is a 'one off' also!
Just 'do it' :lol: 
again Bex it is a super looking tat!

Cheers, Judy


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*



beknluke said:


> lol Moosey - if you knew my step dad, you'd understand!! lol!! He doesn't say it in a nasty way, it's more like a joke. ie, quotes rocly and bullwinkle all the time and says "you remind me of a fire drill in school - no class" and then he laughs like a chipmonk!! LOL



Oh! lol I'm so used to nasty father figures that I can't help myself  I've jumped the gun! :lol: I hate rude people, but obviously he isn't one of them -apologies.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

Jude, no way will i ever have a TAT! I love the look of em, but the pain thingo will not let me do it, I'm sorry. I even have a really good TAT artist here, in the way of a u beaut nephew, but now WAY for this little Black Duck!


----------



## Mr.K (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: wooowhoo !! nice tatt !*

I love Tatts!! :lol:


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 23, 2005)

I am a pussy when it comes to pain and also have a big phobia of needles. But somehow, I sat thru mine, I cursed and swore a little, but it was worth it in the end. I now want stars on the side of my foot, but am sorta thinking that I should go something reptillian... any suggestions. I dont want a back job, just something small!!! My bf and I get our tats for free so thats pretty cool...


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave and my son Dan have done it! Got the Longhorn tats between the shoulders, but not this little black duck! Dan's also got some other sort of TAT on his arm as well. I'm outta the TAT scene, I'm sorry. Ewww! Too much pain for me! LOL! Cheers Chezza. Happy Easter to all!. but no TATS for this whoos! yeehaa!!!!


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 12, 2006)

Am going for mine in the morning any ideas guys
send me pics best one ill get on me 

sammie


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

Sam you wont regret it , I have 9 small ones all over most can be hidden


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah kool  am wanting a python of course but cant think of design 

have seen heaps but near all of them have swords in them like the snake wrapped around it etc

man this is going to be hardddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to say that I think Tattoos are disgusting and anyone who gets them must have something wrong with them.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure where your at but my mate does all mine he runs his own tattoo shop and he desighns a lot free hand and there just great.

Added one on my foot and leg to show you what I mean


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry last one stuffed up


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 12, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> I have to say that I think Tattoos are disgusting and anyone who gets them must have something wrong with them.




well i must have something wrong with me then  each to there own i say


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree, cant see myself wanting to do anything with a Spider but squash it but I know some love em :wink:


Dont worry sam we will be wierd together :twisted:


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> I have to say that I think Tattoos are disgusting and anyone who gets them must have something wrong with them.



I get the double whammy then because a lot of people say the same thing about people who own snakes as pets.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 12, 2006)

where's this pic of bex tat? can't see it?


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 12, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> I agree, cant see myself wanting to do anything with a Spider but squash it but I know some love em :wink:
> 
> 
> Dont worry sam we will be wierd together :twisted:





Kool i feel better now lol glad your with me snake girl


----------



## hugsta (Apr 12, 2006)

We just want another pick of Bex, the big spunk......


----------



## kendrick4life (Apr 12, 2006)

what did it cost to get the tat?.. as im thinking of getting some stuff done, never had one so dont know what they charge!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

it all goes on the size and how much detail is involved.

Make sure you had a pic of it Sammi when you get it


----------



## Matevs (Apr 12, 2006)

pythonkisses said:


> Am going for mine in the morning any ideas guys
> send me pics best one ill get on me
> 
> sammie




If your still deciding on what to get, I found this while I was looking for a design for myself. You could perhaps enlarge it or get the tattoist to work from it and create something of his own.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 12, 2006)

hey does anyone have a opicture of a tattoo which is a gecko curled a bit but have is bone n half is skin, i really like that tattoo design and want to get it when i am older


----------



## junglemad (Apr 12, 2006)

jungle rob or jungle freak , one of those jungle dudes has an excellent jungle carpet tatt..it goes around his arm and sits on his shoulder.i have been working on the mrs to let me have one...not many teachers have tatts


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 15, 2006)

here is my lastest tat(not a snake) going next week to have my pythons tat'ed down my leg
and a poppa smurf on my hip


----------



## swampie (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a pic of one of my (unfinished) tats


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 15, 2006)

here are a few more


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 15, 2006)

My big tattoo is the one in my avatar. Its a gecko, specially designed for me  

Its about the size of an A4 page. I only have the outline atm, as it will cost a LOT to get coloured. Its on my back on the top left. Can't wait to have her finished though! 

I also have a chinese symbol for rabbit on my right shoulder, and a red and black tribal kinda gecko on my left boob.

I want to get a python somewhere....I'll wait till we own more and pick one to be tattooed  Maybe something a bit tribal  

Nice tat Bex....if I had enough room I'd get another big one, I'd like something on the bottom of my back...

I'm really ticklish down the side of my back, and when I was having the big gecko outline done, I was laughing because it tickled- my tattooist thought I was nuts! 

It was the biggest tattoo he'd done on a woman, so that was a cool title to have!


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 15, 2006)

i love my back tats hip ones kill i hate pain lol


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 15, 2006)

Like ya Tattoo Sam, and they 2 are like Pythons once you get one you have to get another :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm sick of trying the gym for a set of abs, I've decided it'll be far more cost effective if I just have the mongrels tattoed on! :lol: (Hey no copying anyone!  )


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 15, 2006)

am getting elvis(coastal),miles,ella(bhps),cookie(diamond) and my new one i pick up soon coiled around
my leg coming up my back after i have all mine my top of my legs will be done and near all my back 

Its true cant stop at one i have a few more but cant post pics  
along with all my rings and bars :wink:


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 15, 2006)

my next one


----------

